# ladies having IVF in the UK- how long does it take from first referral?



## chanel

I wondered if you ladies going through ivf in the UK could give a break down of the times you generally had to wait both private and nhs.

e.g 
1. from first referal from GP to getting appointment, 
2. from first appointment to deciding on ivf as the way forward
3. from deciding ivf as the way forward to startiing ivf


----------



## FBbaby

IVF under the NHS is now part of the 18 weeks rule. This means that you should wait no longer than 18 weeks from referral from consultant to starting treatment at fertility clinic. Now the rule is that 95% of referrals should fall under 18 weeks, so obviously, this means that up to 5% might fall outside and wait longer. 

Referral from GP to consultant at hospital should be no longer than 6 weeks, but I believe there are a lot of pressure on gynaecology, so that doesn't always happen. You are entitled under Choice to go wherever you want in the UK to see a gynaecology consultant and your GP should be able to tell you waits at different Trusts (you can also find out by calling the national line once you've been referred or NHS.uk tells you too I think or maybe MrFoster website). Referral for IVF falls under tertiary care (specialist) so choice doesn't apply. Rules in terms of criteria and location of treatment will be specific to each PCT (or more often SHAs) and the consultant, wherever located will have to refer back to the commissioned services by your PCT unless exceptional circumstances.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brumbar

Hey chanel! It all depends where you live...should be 18 weeks but..... :-( these are the waiting times in my case: gp to fs about 2months 
All tests were done in 4 months but it would depend on the individual case all i had was 2 ultrasounds and an hsg and they were able to do this without me having to wait longer than 1 natural cycle. I've got unexplained infertility/possible endo and we've been ttc for just under 2 years. DH is ok. Now...ivf waiting list in the london area is ..... A bit longer than 18 weeks..... Its around 2 years ..... xxx hope its better where you are...


----------



## chanel

Having googled a bit i think we are looking at 12-18months where we are :hissy:... not sure if this can be reduced much if we went private:shrug:

Hopefully we'll get a letter through soon with an initial appt and i can get all my questions answered.


----------



## cazhd

Thats quite interesting FBbaby about the 18 week rule, i thought there must be something like that going on. I've been referred for ivf last week got told it would be 12-14 months before ivf cycle starts but said we'd be seen in 6 months time which will obviously be there way of saying they've practically made the 18wk deadline.

Chanel after gp referral i was seen by fs at hosp after i think 6-8 weeks. Then i had a lap 8wks later then left for 4 months to see if anything happened. It never so now we have been placed on the iui and ivf waiting lists. Been told 12 month wait for ivf.


----------



## Crypto1976

It totally depends where you live, in my area the waiting list for IVF is 2years..... You can look up wait time tables. I can paste the scottish ones if anyone is interested....


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Chanel

I know every PCT is different but i'm under Kingston upon Thames in Surrey and our GP referred us this time last year - our first appt was a cancellation in Nov 2008 (should have been Jan 2009) - follow up appt for our tests etc was Feb 2009 and at that point we were put on the IVF waiting list which was 12 months.... we got our letter saying funding is ready now so should be starting before crimbo. Our clinic also covers Surrey PCT who have no wait on IVF...

Hope your referral is quick and so is your treatment :dust:


----------



## chanel

Hi Crypto... i'm in scotland which appears not to have this 18wk rule.. most health boards are between 12 months and 24 months.

I'm now wondering how much this would be brought forward by going private... do you know?


----------

